# CCM Cleveland



## wordman5 (Jun 6, 2010)

Just found this the other day. It's my first 28" wooden-rim bicycle.
Badge is marked CCM Cleveland, and the original store decal is on the frame downtube. It was bought in Prince Albert, Saskatchewan, Canada. I don't think I'll do anything to it, just wipe it down with an oily rag. It looks as though there's been some brush paintwork done. Anyone know if there should have been pinstripes on the frame/fenders?
When were wooden rims last used?
Thanks for looking!


----------



## wordman5 (Jun 6, 2010)

A couple of more images.


----------



## OldRider (Jun 6, 2010)

Great find! Thats the first wood rim CCM I've ever seen. I have a early 40s CCM ladies bike that looks very similar, except I have chrome fenders and chainguard, also the pan seat. All 3 of the CCMs I've had from the late 30s early 40s era had  double pinstriped rims, two of them had housepainted frames and the third had no pinstripes aside from the rims.Check your rear hub, if its a Perry it is British made.I also notice you don't have the CCM stamped chainring, by the 1940s they were definitely using those. I've enclosed a  few pictures for you to see as a comparison. Thats all the info I can offer, good luck with the project!


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 6, 2010)

clean bike i have a 37 or 41 ccm also. mark


----------



## ccmerz (Jun 6, 2010)

Year of manufacture is 1925. The last year wood rims were made by CCM was 1927. Typically, the frame and fenders were pinstriped.


----------



## wordman5 (Jun 6, 2010)

That's great, thanks for the info. I thought that was an 'F' until I looked at the CCM dating codes -- it would have to be an 'E'. Anyone have any advice for removing tires from wooden rims?


----------



## OldRider (Jun 6, 2010)

Where do you find the CCM dating codes? I would absolutely love to know where I can find such an animal!


----------



## wordman5 (Jun 6, 2010)

Found it right here on this site: http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?5362-CCM-Serial-Numbers&highlight=ccm+cleveland

What a great resource!


----------



## Zephyr (Jun 12, 2010)

You have a little gem there. I would give a lot to have one like that. Stunning!


----------



## cruisersbylou (Mar 26, 2016)

You could still get wood rims on 1930's CCM products for a $1.00 as advertised in the catalogue. Beautiful girls Cleveland


----------



## Brian R. (Mar 28, 2016)

Your bike is the best preserved CCM I've seen of that age - very nice find! You have holes in the rear fender to lace a skirt guard. I'll post a picture from the 1918 and 1924 catalogues so you can see how it was done. You can see that in the 20s CCM introduced the dropside fenders and removed the bottom half of the chainguard. Yours still has vintage tires, please don't throw them out! You will have a tough time finding ones that will fit well on the wood rims, and they won't look right. If the rubber is still soft just replace the inner tubes. If the rubber is rock hard, consider leaving the tires alone and keeping the bike for display and not riding it. Yours has Gibson aluminum pedals, a top of the line upgrade. I will also attach a photo of my 1927 girls CCM Cleveland, which is more typical of the condition you find these bikes - a bad repaint on the everything including the rims. Children's bikes had 26" rims and adults the 28" rims. The girl's bike did not come with chain guards for some reason, but had the holes in the fender for lacing and retained the older style fenders. For more information and help, please consider joining vintageccm.com if you haven't already, the Canadian site for CCM bicycle enthusiasts.


----------



## Brian R. (Mar 28, 2016)

p.s. If you can read the text in the blurry image of the 1924 brochure, it says striping was available at a small extra charge, so it's normal that yours doesn't have striping. Also, the Gibson pedals were standard on your bike.


----------



## bleedingfingers (Mar 28, 2016)

Very nice complete bike with some very nice original parts keep that thing together .
Someone on here should have some experience  getting those tires off so you can get some tubes in them .
Or are they tubeless glued on type ?


----------



## wordman5 (Sep 30, 2019)

Thanks for all the replies! The bicycle has been mounted on a stand with both tires fully off the ground and is on display in the living room. The tires hold air for about a day, and it did get ridden once around the block but I'd rather not mess with any of the pieces. Just enjoying it the way it is!


----------

